# bass tracker weight????



## bassaddict

Okay guys, I need a little help. Does anyone have an idea of what a fully rigged Bass Tracker 17 with a 40/50 hp motor weighs? Here is my reason for asking. I currently do not own a bass boat but I am considering purchasing one. The major thing holding me back from a fiberglass boat is my truck. She's getting old, it's two wheel drive and it's a standard. It does have a 350 V8 and I have pulled my friends 17.5 ft Hydra sport with a 150 hp. On flat ground it seems to do alright but pulling hills you definately know it's back there. Pulling out of the launch ramp is a somewhat scary ordeal all it's own mostly because it is a standard. That is what has me thinking of the 17ft Bass Tracker. Any ideas or comments????

Thanks!


----------



## misfit

check out tracker's website for specs.not sure if they list with motor weight,but rest of package should be.my guess is 1800 pounds + or - for total package,depending on model and motor.


----------



## Ken G

20 years ago I bought a new Tracker V-17 with a 50hp Mercury. I towed it all over the place with an '84 S-10 2wd pickup with a 2.8L V-6 with a 5 speed manual transmission. On long hills I would drop down to 4th gear for awhile but otherwise it pulled it great.

The truck did have a limited slip rear end which may have helped on a wet ramp but I don't know if it was necessary. 

If you aren't comfortable on a ramp with a manual transmission, tie a rope on a wheel chock and pull it out of the way as you get rolling.


----------



## wballard77

I have a 2006 Tracker Pro Team 170TX 
Weight is 1384lbs. I pull it with a Durango with ease! 
I have a buddy that pulls an older one with a 4 cyl. Accord WGN


----------



## Bill-H

i have a 2006 bass tracker 175 pt it weighs 1592 lbs and i pull it with a 2000 chevy blazer with no trouble at all.


----------



## bassaddict

Thank you for the replys! I didn't think bass trackers really weighed that much. Please forgive my ignorance but is there a noticible difference when pulling one verses a fiberglass boat of comparable size? I remember noticing the coast guard(?) plate on my buddies hydra sport and it said 1,200#'s. I don't recall if that was with the motor or not. (I'm assuming not?) I just don't what to buy a boat and then be forced into buying another truck just to pull it.

Thanks again.


----------



## ohio-outdoorsman

i've got you all beat! i towed a bass tracker pro 17 with a gmc sonoma(s-10) with a big 2.5 liter 4-banger 5speed stick for years. nooo problems!


----------



## Hetfieldinn

bassaddict said:


> I remember noticing the coast guard(?) plate on my buddies hydra sport and it said 1,200#'s. I don't recall if that was with the motor or not. (I'm assuming not?)


That would be the weight capacity of the boat, not what the boat weighed.


----------

